# How low does this ferment?



## DaveM (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi there,

It's my first batch of SP. Just wondering how low this ferments? I am currently in the secondary, and have followed the directions to a tee (including whipping it and adding all of the necessary nutrients/energizers). Starting gravity was 1.069, I used a Vineco Limited Mourvedre (EC-1118) as a slurry. It has been fermenting at 23 degrees C since the beginning. My SG has been sitting at 1.002 for at least 4 days now.

Is this low enough, or should it be going lower? Any ideas about what I should do next? Should I add the KMeta and Sorbate and move on, or should I try to do something to see if it'll ferment any lower?

Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 25, 2011)

It should go lower using that yeast but if its been at that sg for that long at that temp Id say its done. Maybe the slurry wasnt as good as its Momma.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 25, 2011)

You could have a difference due to temp. or as wade said the yeast slurry with the acid slowed/quit. You could add a teaspoon of superferment or nutrient the prior the better. If you can increasing a few degrees may help.

All of my skeeter pees have gotten much lower than that.

If it would continue fermenting in the clearing stage you would be getting excess CO2 added to the wine. You would have to degass again.

Rack it over and watch to see if it ferments anymore. Definitely check the gravity upon clearing for comparison.


----------



## aeronut67 (Feb 27, 2011)

*how long does it ferment*

Im stuck at 1.008 for about a week. I started at 1.070 in mid january and it stays around 70f. I just degassed again and added some more nutrient and energizer in desperation. I used white labs yeast for my starter and had a real strong start. If I remember right the white labs has an alcohol tolerance of 18%. So, good start, good conditions ( I think ) but still stuck. What would happen if I added more yeast at this point? ( again, desperation with a touch of ignorance.)


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2011)

I think its done and adding more yeast will just kill it unless you make a very good starter. Adding nutrient and energizer at this point wasnt a good idea and may now leave a off taste in this especially if it doesnt ferment any.


----------



## DaveM (Feb 27, 2011)

So if it didn't ferment all the way dry, I have 2 more questions:

1. Am I going to need to be a bit more concerned about re-fermentation occurring when I sweeten once it is cleared? Anything special I should do in order to avoid re-fermentation?

2. Should I be adding less sugar when I sweeten than I normally would? Instead of adding 6 cups (as recommended in the recipe) should I only add 5?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## roblloyd (Feb 27, 2011)

Mine was stuck at 1.00 for several days. I now have degassed and added the sorbate and kmeta. 1 day after the sparkolloid its looking nice and clear.
It's a very nice pink lemonade from the chianti slurry.

I had 2 quarts left after the 5 gallon carboy was filled and I let that settle in the fridge. I added 1 cup sugar and it's very good. A little yeast taste and slightly bubbly but it's not clear or degasses so I was expecting that. Looking forward to the cleared version.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2011)

Dave, I dont think you have any problems. The thing with this stuff is the acidity and that high amount of it really makes a problem for the yeast and thats why we need to use a slurry to make the pee as not doing so and the yeast may not get started at all. Im not sure at that sg of the exact amount youll need to modify the 6 cups but your probably in the ball park with that #. I would sulfite & sorbate now and then degas and youll be fine.


----------



## DaveM (Feb 27, 2011)

Done and done. I actually got quite a volcano when I degassed this with the Fizz-X. Never happened to me before with a kit wine. Degased really easily though with the brake bleeder.

I'm just about to use the Sparkolloid now and I'm reading the directions on the package. (I've never used it before.) It says to use 1 tsp of the powder mixed with 3/4 of a cup of water for every 1.25 USG. So since I've got 5 USG, obviously I've got to use 4 tsp of the powder...but using 3 cups of water seems like a lot of water. Is this right?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Feb 27, 2011)

Dave for a 5 gallon batch of wine. Take 5 teaspoons of sparkolloid and 10 ounces of water, plus add 4 ounces for evaporation (under 2 cups). Place in a pot on the stove and set the timer for 30 minutes. It will begin simmering in 10 mins. It needs to simmer 20 mins. Stir freq.

Rack your wine with 1/4 teaspoon of sulfite, Fill to the shoulders of the carboy. When sparkolloid has simmered 20 minutes (add extra water if it gets too low) add 3/4's of it to the carboy thru funnel. Stir vigorously to mix and degass. Top off wine to below knuckle. Add remaining sparkolloid (hot) and stir as best you can. Airlock and allow to clear.


----------



## DaveM (Mar 1, 2011)

I followed your directions, Steve...except I used a little bit more water...almost 2 cups. Anyway, I simmered that bad boy for about an hour hoping that it would get "thick and creamy" like it said in the directions. It didn't happen, so I added yet another teaspoon of Sparkolloid and let it simmer even more. Still not thick or creamy. Maybe my definition of thick and creamy is not the same as that of the writers of the instructions?

Anyway, I added it anyway, and pretty much overnight it cleared. I still see a bit of a beam when I aim a flashlight through it, but I was very surprised to see that it cleared considering I wasn't getting the desired consistency that I thought I needed.

The directions say to let it clear for 2 weeks. I have a lot of headspace in my carboy, so I'd like to minimize this time if possible. How early can I rack this and add the sugar? Also, how soon after adding the sugar can I bottle? Again, the directions for this also say 2 weeks, but I'm kind of concerned about the large headspace that I have in the carboy.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 1, 2011)

I wouldnt minimize this time because in doing that the lees (sediment) willn ot comoact and when you go to rack it you will distrurb your wine thus making it cloudy again. If you have recently sulfited your wine then your wine is well protectedfor some time and I wouldnt worry about it. Do not let it stay like this for extended periods of time though as thats how you get in trouble without doing proper S02 testing to ensure your levels are correct.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 1, 2011)

2 weeks will be fine. I have once racked after a week because of the mass of sediment and pulp (pineapple) and let the remaining sediment fall over 5 weeks before racking.

In the future try to do 6 gallons for example to get 5 1/2 gal. to clear to get 5 gallons to age. You'll get it figured out.

Wouldn't worroy now providing you have properly sulfited it. Let time work for you.


----------

